# Aberdare Hospital



## spooksprings (Nov 25, 2012)

*Aberdare Hospital*

Formerly the home of Ironmasters James Birch & James Homfray built c.1800, the ironworks in operation since 1757. 
Bought out by Fothergill and co in 1819 who established fine gardens there. 
Later taken over by Olive Talbot of Margam Abbey, who established All Angels College there in 1892, a theological 
college for clergymen of all Wales (moved to Llandaff 1907). 
It was converted as the first hospital for the Cynon Valley in 1915 with 40 beds with assistance from Dyffryn 
Powell Steam Coal Company and public funds, replacing the smaller cottage hospital opened by Marquis of Bute for 
the workers from 1875. 
Burnt down in 1929, Burnt Hospital Pic
Therefore little remains of the original interior. Grand Interior Pics 
It grew its own food for many years, and had an estate farm at the rear. 
Kiaus-Jay Felton last baby born there, April 14 2012. It is currently under demolition orders (Cardiff Demo) 
and mostly sealed off. Plans to convert to lesiure and housing. Parts of the main building MIGHT be kept. 






What remains of Abernant House





The boiler-furnace house (stripped)





The Victorian gate house, where security resided





Ok, all this derilict adventuring has made me sick I need a fix, 
the happy face on the door says go in!





I see the light, no wait its a lamp





All trails lead to a nurse, yeah I dont feel too good lets find her





Lets get springing about





Man I feel so spaced out, I really need that doctor





Seems hes not on his throne





"Come this way young man we have pretty puppies" eh? k 





The old farm estate buildings





Why would the Dr be on the roof get down










No! Theres a magic box here full of mysterious air





Air cooling tower





Lets switch that off too noisy gives me thrombosis





Man I'm starting to choke on the dust





I need some oxygen oh heres some, convenient





"Knock knock" "Whos there?" "Doctor" "Doctor Who?" "Doctor! I have no flesh!"





"Can't help you." "K, Taxi please!"





Aha an R2D4 Hospital Droid Unit, he says that way





Ah heres the doctors room





Lets ring the buzzer...why did that call a security guard?





Ive been here too long Ive fallen in love with this vintage radiator.

To be continued...

James​


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 25, 2012)

:laugh: That's another belter mate. Keep the buggers coming dude


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2012)

Another cracking report! 

Went here a while back and ended up bumping into secca half way through lol!


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 25, 2012)

very nice, thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2012)

Great set of photos.


----------



## kehumff (Nov 27, 2012)

Good report and pics thanks for sharing


----------

